# Panasonic DMP-BDT500 question



## MikeinSalem (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey all,
I haven't had a lot of time to look into this but, I was trying to play the Netflix version of Wolverine and it would not play. It would just play the 21cent. fox opening then stop. I send it back and received another copy. It did the same thing. So I put it into my older SONY Bluray in my office (it is not connected to my network) and it played no problem. So I unplugged my Panasonic from my wired network and the disc played fine. 

Any ideas? 

PS, we are having some issues with our wireLESS network but the AV system is hard wired. 

Mike


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't think this is a defect attributable to your player. Some disks cause the player to seek an on-line connection, and that's when things can hang up, particularly if the site is down or hasn't been kept up. I believe there's a Panny menu selection (in OTHER FUNCTIONS>SETUP>DISK>BD LIVE INTERNET ACTIONS) where you can tell your player not to attempt connecting to the internet. That should fix things. Personally, I never use the internet with my BD player.


----------



## MikeinSalem (Oct 24, 2012)

RBTO that did the trick!

Thanks! :T

Mike


----------

